# Spring cold front suggestions for bass



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Guys Im lookin for help. Spring cold fronts and fluctuating water temps have always baffled me. Im not too proud to ask. Recently fish were on beds hard, then came this cold front and cold rains aand pushed everything deep again, with apparent lockjaw. Where to start looking? Favorite baits or techniques for cold, high and dirty water? Water depth etc. Any suggestions to try would be appreciated.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

I like to use plum trick worms when it gets like this. Light tackle 8lb test on a medium power fast action spinning rod. Fish transition structure in 8-12 fow preferably large rocks or even boat ramps as they tend to hold heat better than other things. Slow down your approach your not gonna be able to cover water like usual so pick a few areas and comb the dust out of em. Your not gonna get the bites you normally do so just keep in mind if you think the fish will be there then fish it hard. Shakey heads or just a small bullet weight to keep you close to the bottom where the fish are and twitch and pause. I like a 5 second pause or a slow dance in place to let em know your there.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Dillon Friend said:


> I like to use plum trick worms when it gets like this. Light tackle 8lb test on a medium power fast action spinning rod. Fish transition structure in 8-12 fow preferably large rocks or even boat ramps as they tend to hold heat better than other things. Slow down your approach your not gonna be able to cover water like usual so pick a few areas and comb the dust out of em. Your not gonna get the bites you normally do so just keep in mind if you think the fish will be there then fish it hard. Shakey heads or just a small bullet weight to keep you close to the bottom where the fish are and twitch and pause. I like a 5 second pause or a slow dance in place to let em know your there.


Thanks! There are some good ideas to try there.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

If you have any shorter worms like a 4.5" cut tail I'd try that too. Always a dark color though because they silhouette better in murky water. I try to keep a couple worm options a big profile jig and a tube jig tied on. A silver double Colorado blade will do work once we get some sun hitting that chocolate milk too.


----------

